# Older medicine bottles starting to lose liquid and failing corks.



## rlitcher (May 22, 2019)

I have a bunch of medicine bottles that are starting to lose the seal after displaying for many years.  Is there a trick to sealing the cork again without losing the look of the item?


----------



## nhpharm (May 23, 2019)

The most effective method I have seen is to cap off the cork with wax.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (May 23, 2019)

Use the wax but carefully. I've seen the results of some ugly wax jobs on Ebay.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 30, 2019)

I just put a dab of rubber cement on top.


----------



## peejrey (Oct 26, 2019)

I originally used wax on mine but had some issues with the messiness. On one occasion I had a reaction to getting the contents of one on my hands while performing the repair.  I then invested in some good rubber gloves. Currently I use clear super glue.


----------

